
Hostel App Development: do you need your own App? - ped4enko
http://gbksoft.com/blog/hostel-app-development/?utm_source=ycombinator.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=post_link&utm_content=comment
======
ped4enko
Statistics say that total revenue from travel sales made using smartphones has
grown by 105% for the 2017.

~~~
mtmail
The statistics linked in the article
[https://www.emarketer.com/Article/Mobile-Drives-Growth-of-
On...](https://www.emarketer.com/Article/Mobile-Drives-Growth-of-Online-
Travel-Bookings/1016053) don't mention 105%. The bar charts show 16% growth
2016 to 2017 for mobile devices (that includes tables).

~~~
ped4enko
many thanks

